# Fatal JRE Error



## Bobthepeanut (25. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem, und zwar stürzt mir die JVM mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb3715295, pid=31615, tid=3063216960
#
# JRE version: 7.0_09-b05
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (23.5-b02 mixed mode linux-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# j  java.lang.String.getBytes()[B+0
#
# Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# /home/ben/javaprogramme/FirstGame/hs_err_pid31615.log
                 -------------
  0  (0x72cb6800)  [00|00|  412]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x00000080]
                 [   0x38000005]
                 -------------
  1  (0x72cb6810)  [b5|b4|  413]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x0000000c]
                 [   0x30000001]
                 -------------
  2  (0x72cb6820)  [b5|b4|  414]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x00000010]
                 [   0x30000006]
                 -------------
  3  (0x72cb6830)  [b5|b4|  415]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x00000008]
                 [   0x78000000]
                 -------------
  4  (0x72cb6840)  [00|00|  416]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x00000070]
                 [   0x78000003]
                 -------------
  5  (0x72cb6850)  [00|00|  417]
                 [   0x9f2f09a0]
                 [   0x00000074]
                 [   0x78000004]
                 -------------
  6  (0x72cb6860)  [00|00|  418]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
  7  (0x72cb6870)  [00|00|  419]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
  8  (0x72cb6880)  [00|b8|  420]
                 [   0x72ca6d10]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x18800001]
                 -------------
  9  (0x72cb6890)  [00|b8|  421]
                 [   0x72ca6e40]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x18800001]
                 -------------
 10  (0x72cb68a0)  [00|00|  422]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 11  (0x72cb68b0)  [00|00|  423]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 12  (0x72cb68c0)  [00|00|  424]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 13  (0x72cb68d0)  [00|00|  425]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 14  (0x72cb68e0)  [00|b8|  426]
                 [   0x72ca7d10]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x38800001]
                 -------------
 15  (0x72cb68f0)  [00|00|  427]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 16  (0x72cb6900)  [00|00|  428]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 17  (0x72cb6910)  [00|00|  429]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 18  (0x72cb6920)  [00|00|  430]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 19  (0x72cb6930)  [00|00|  431]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 20  (0x72cb6940)  [00|00|  432]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 21  (0x72cb6950)  [00|b8|  433]
                 [   0x72ca4dd0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x38800003]
                 -------------
 22  (0x72cb6960)  [00|00|  434]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 23  (0x72cb6970)  [00|00|  435]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 24  (0x72cb6980)  [00|00|  436]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 25  (0x72cb6990)  [00|00|  437]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 26  (0x72cb69a0)  [00|00|  438]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 27  (0x72cb69b0)  [00|00|  439]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 28  (0x72cb69c0)  [00|00|  440]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 29  (0x72cb69d0)  [00|00|  441]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 30  (0x72cb69e0)  [00|00|  442]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 31  (0x72cb69f0)  [00|00|  443]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 32  (0x72cb6a00)  [00|00|  444]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 33  (0x72cb6a10)  [00|00|  445]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 34  (0x72cb6a20)  [00|00|  446]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 35  (0x72cb6a30)  [00|b8|  447]
                 [   0x72cec990]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x38800002]
                 -------------
 36  (0x72cb6a40)  [00|00|  448]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 37  (0x72cb6a50)  [00|00|  449]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 38  (0x72cb6a60)  [00|b7|  450]
                 [   0x72c41370]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x80800001]
                 -------------
 39  (0x72cb6a70)  [00|00|  451]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 40  (0x72cb6a80)  [b6|00|  452]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000002]
                 [   0x70800001]
                 -------------
 41  (0x72cb6a90)  [b6|00|  453]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c44198]
                 [   0x3c800001]
                 -------------
 42  (0x72cb6aa0)  [00|00|  454]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 43  (0x72cb6ab0)  [00|00|  455]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 44  (0x72cb6ac0)  [00|00|  456]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 45  (0x72cb6ad0)  [b6|00|  457]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c45610]
                 [   0x3c800003]
                 -------------
 46  (0x72cb6ae0)  [00|00|  458]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 47  (0x72cb6af0)  [b6|00|  459]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c45860]
                 [   0x3c800003]
                 -------------
 48  (0x72cb6b00)  [00|00|  460]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 49  (0x72cb6b10)  [00|b7|  461]
                 [   0x72c43d70]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800004]
                 -------------
 50  (0x72cb6b20)  [00|b8|  462]
                 [   0x72c439f0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800003]
                 -------------
 51  (0x72cb6b30)  [00|00|  463]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 52  (0x72cb6b40)  [00|00|  464]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 53  (0x72cb6b50)  [b6|00|  465]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c44668]
                 [   0x8c800003]
                 -------------
 54  (0x72cb6b60)  [00|b7|  466]
                 [   0x72c43468]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800004]
                 -------------
 55  (0x72cb6b70)  [00|b8|  467]
                 [   0x72c45bd0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x38800007]
                 -------------
 56  (0x72cb6b80)  [00|00|  468]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 57  (0x72cb6b90)  [00|b7|  469]
                 [   0x72c44050]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800003]
                 -------------
 58  (0x72cb6ba0)  [00|00|  470]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 59  (0x72cb6bb0)  [b6|00|  471]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c46008]
                 [   0x7c800003]
                 -------------
 60  (0x72cb6bc0)  [00|00|  472]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 61  (0x72cb6bd0)  [b6|00|  473]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c459d8]
                 [   0x3c800002]
                 -------------
 62  (0x72cb6be0)  [b6|00|  474]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c45a80]
                 [   0x3c800003]
                 -------------
 63  (0x72cb6bf0)  [00|00|  475]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 64  (0x72cb6c00)  [b6|00|  476]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c45288]
                 [   0x0c800003]
                 -------------
 65  (0x72cb6c10)  [b6|00|  477]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c451a8]
                 [   0x0c800006]
                 -------------
 66  (0x72cb6c20)  [00|b7|  478]
                 [   0x72c43ab8]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800005]
                 -------------
 67  (0x72cb6c30)  [00|00|  479]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 68  (0x72cb6c40)  [b6|00|  480]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c467a8]
                 [   0x7c800003]
                 -------------
 69  (0x72cb6c50)  [b6|00|  481]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c46ae0]
                 [   0x7c800002]
                 -------------
 70  (0x72cb6c60)  [b6|00|  482]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72c46df8]
                 [   0x7c800002]
                 -------------
 71  (0x72cb6c70)  [00|b7|  483]
                 [   0x72cb8bf0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x80800002]
                 -------------
 72  (0x72cb6c80)  [00|00|  484]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 73  (0x72cb6c90)  [00|00|  485]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 74  (0x72cb6ca0)  [00|00|  486]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 75  (0x72cb6cb0)  [00|00|  487]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 76  (0x72cb6cc0)  [00|b8|  488]
                 [   0x72d0b5f0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800003]
                 -------------
 77  (0x72cb6cd0)  [00|b8|  489]
                 [   0x72d0b9d0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800003]
                 -------------
 78  (0x72cb6ce0)  [00|b8|  490]
                 [   0x72d0b348]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800004]
                 -------------
 79  (0x72cb6cf0)  [00|b8|  491]
                 [   0x72d0b728]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800004]
                 -------------
 80  (0x72cb6d00)  [00|00|  492]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 81  (0x72cb6d10)  [00|00|  493]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 82  (0x72cb6d20)  [00|00|  494]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 83  (0x72cb6d30)  [00|b8|  495]
                 [   0x72c55a80]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x48800000]
                 -------------
 84  (0x72cb6d40)  [00|b8|  496]
                 [   0x72c55b10]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x48800000]
                 -------------
 85  (0x72cb6d50)  [00|b8|  497]
                 [   0x72c55c30]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x38800001]
                 -------------
 86  (0x72cb6d60)  [00|b8|  498]
                 [   0x72c55ba0]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x88800005]
                 -------------
 87  (0x72cb6d70)  [00|00|  499]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 88  (0x72cb6d80)  [00|00|  500]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 89  (0x72cb6d90)  [00|00|  501]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 90  (0x72cb6da0)  [00|00|  502]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 91  (0x72cb6db0)  [00|00|  503]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 92  (0x72cb6dc0)  [00|b8|  504]
                 [   0x72d04040]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800002]
                 -------------
 93  (0x72cb6dd0)  [00|b8|  505]
                 [   0x72d04800]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800003]
                 -------------
 94  (0x72cb6de0)  [00|00|  506]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 95  (0x72cb6df0)  [00|00|  507]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 96  (0x72cb6e00)  [00|00|  508]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 97  (0x72cb6e10)  [00|00|  509]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
 98  (0x72cb6e20)  [b6|00|  510]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72d7cb18]
                 [   0x7c800001]
                 -------------
 99  (0x72cb6e30)  [00|b8|  511]
                 [   0x72d7c298]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x78800000]
                 -------------
100  (0x72cb6e40)  [00|00|  512]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
101  (0x72cb6e50)  [00|00|  513]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
102  (0x72cb6e60)  [00|00|  514]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
103  (0x72cb6e70)  [00|00|  515]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
104  (0x72cb6e80)  [b6|00|  516]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x72fb72f0]
                 [   0x7c800003]
                 -------------
105  (0x72cb6e90)  [00|00|  517]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
106  (0x72cb6ea0)  [00|b8|  518]
                 [   0x72fb6d50]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x78800001]
                 -------------
107  (0x72cb6eb0)  [00|00|  519]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
108  (0x72cb6ec0)  [00|00|  520]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
109  (0x72cb6ed0)  [00|00|  521]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
110  (0x72cb6ee0)  [00|00|  522]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
111  (0x72cb6ef0)  [00|b9|  523]
                 [   0x72c42e98]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x70800001]
                 -------------
112  (0x72cb6f00)  [00|00|  524]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
113  (0x72cb6f10)  [00|00|  525]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 [   0x00000000]
                 -------------
```


Ich arbeite auf einem Ubuntu-Rechner mit Intel Prozessor. Ich entwickle Spiele mit der LWJGL und jRabbit. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## trääät (25. Nov 2012)

moment mal ... bin ich der einzige dem "java.lang.String.getBytes(byte[])" auffällt ?

da muss ja einiges ziemlich kaputt sein damit das zum crash führt ...

[EDIT]ach ... mein fehler ... meine natürlich "java.lang.String.getBytes() [B" ...
aber hab mal gegooglt ...
gibt da auf SO n ähnliches topic bei dem auf n fehler im internen buffer von String und der umwandlung durch getBytes() verwiesen wird ... weis nich ob damit irgend n charset-fehler gemeint oder einfach nur n überlauf ... aber könnte mit den daten zusammenhängen die im string stehen[/EDIT]


----------



## Bobthepeanut (25. Nov 2012)

Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, weil es sich um standatisierten Code handelt.

Das ist der Code:


```
package Main;

import org.jrabbit.standard.game.main.StandardGame;


public class Game extends StandardGame {

    public Game() {
        super("Game");
    }
    
    @Override
    protected void setup() {
        
    }
   
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        init();
        Game g = new Game();
    }

    
}
```

Es kann sich also eigentlich nur um einen Fehler in jRabbit handeln, weil der einzige übergebene String "Game" ist. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass es auch ein Fehler mit den nativen Bibliotheken sein könnte. Da ich aber einen Linux-Rechner habe, könnte das schwer zu lösen sein. ;( Ich könnte das ganze allerdings noch mal auf einem Windowsrechner ausprobieren.

Was vielleicht auch noch hilfreich sein könnte, ist die .log Datei des Errors:
hs_err_pid31615.log


----------



## trääät (26. Nov 2012)

laut log wird der VM "-Dfile.encoding=UTF-8" übergeben ... gibst du diesen selbst an oder ist das ne system-einstellung ? zur not mal diesen parameter entfernen (da swohl java als auch unix eh UTF-8 laufen) ...
und dann lässt das log noch drauf schließen das nicht mal der call von String.getBytes() dran schuld sein könnte sondern irgendeine code in der game- oder grafik-engine die dies verwenden ...
in wie weit das mit unix zusammenhängt weis ich nicht ... aber ein test in ner win-VM oder auf nem win-rechner dürfte sicher nicht verkehrt sein ...


----------



## Bobthepeanut (26. Nov 2012)

Den Test werde ich heute durchführen. Da Encoding ist eine Systemeinstellung.


----------

